# Fisher speedcast dropping



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys, any thoughts? I'm new at plowing. Have an old fisher speedcast on a 92 GMC 3/4 ton truck. The plow won't hold the up position. It creeps down to the ground in just a couple minutes. The pump seems to lift it ok, it just won't stay up.
I replaced the lift cylinder but no better. I have to assume it's the valve assembly. I have been searching these posts and found a link to Northern Equipment where I can buy a *HALDEX pump/valve combo *with the switch for about $650. I don't want to do that, then find out it was something else. Is there something else that could cause this? I can't find any leaks.
The valves are expensive, and I may need a new cable as well.
The PUMP seems to work fine. Is there a way to replace JUST the valve with an electric set-up (in other words keep the fisher pump) *Basically like the Haldex but without the pump portion of it*
Thanks for any help Guys.
Toady


----------



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

I spoke with a local installer (dealer but not of fisher) Wants me to bring it in Monday and have him look at it. 
.
If it's creeping down, but not losing fluid, and the cylinder is new. Should I assume it has to be the valve body? I'll just eat the 650 if I have to and buy this http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_613_613 if I can be certain it will solve the problem.
It has 1/4-18 NPT thread. Will that fit the fisher hydraulic lines?
Thanks for your HELP
Toady


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Might be just a valve need replacing or presure relefe valve leeks


----------



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

Anybody have any experience using or installing this unit? Wondering if it will fix the problem.http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_613_613


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The reason you don't see leaks is because it leaks internally. I know the old cable operated Fisher valves will do that (I have one that does it), and there is nothing that can be done to fix it. You don't have much to lose at this point by dissassembling yours. It's possible you have a piece of debris stuck in the valve seat preventing it from closing fully.

At the end of the day, that new unit might be the way to go. Maybe you can sell your old pump to offset some of the cost.


----------



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

Good point, If I'm gonna spend the dough on that unit, I'll try taking that old valve apart first, and see what I can do with it. Thanks,


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I've seen that problem due to cable adjustment also. If the valve is slightly opened when the control lever is in the centered position, you'll get the same symptoms as an internally leaking valve. Disconnecting the lift/lower cable from the valve will verify if it is a cable problem or not. If you manually open the valve to lift the plow, and then let the valve center, it should stay up. If it leaks down then, the valve is leaking.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Toad - is your valve manifold actuated by cable or electric solenoids?


----------



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

It is the old CABLE style. Even without tension or pressure on the cable it still leaks down.
So, I'm going to take YOUR advice and pull apart the valve. Not sure what I'll find. But I'll try to clean it and reassemble it. If that does not work, I may go with the HALDEX system. I can find used parts on craigslist, but chances are that it would be another bad valve if I bought one without being able to test it somehow


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Not mine, but saw this on ebay. You can still find them here and there. If the pump is still good, why not save a few hundred and fix up what you got?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/fish...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories?hash=item19b744164c


----------



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

there's a few used ones for 50 bucks or so, but don't want to take a chance on a used one, and get stuck buying another junk one. 
trying to get hold of the guy on ebay now.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can still buy a valve body from Fisher for engine driven pump systems. Have you tried them to see if you can still buy the valve body you need?


----------



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

Have not contacted fisher yet, I found one place that had the valve, but it was about $585. I also need a new cable.
If i spend the 650 I can get the HALDEX with a pump valve and contros. Wondering if anyone has any experience with it.
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_613_613


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't say that I have any experience with those units. From what I can tell, Haldex is the same company as Barnes, which is a very well respected hydraulics company. I doubt it would be a bad choice. It would likely speed up the plow operation some, too.


----------



## bguzz (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you can replace the o-rings in the valve body when you take it apart...that what is most likely leaking. Before you do anything though, try adjusting the cables that the valve unit...that may be the problem. But I would be you have worn o-rings.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been told the O-rings only keep fluid from leaking externally. Never taken one apart, so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

Pulled apart the valve. I can look down and only see the 2 O rings on either end, which appear to only stop external leak. There are 2 also 2 very small grooves on the valve, which look like they could hold very small O rings in them, but there are none, I'm trying to determine if there are supposed to be O rings in there or not.
Thanks to all for the help


----------



## Toady (Oct 8, 2009)

Anybody know if there should be O RINGS on the shaft itself?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry, I don't. Someone should pipe up soon.


----------



## gypyscatfish (Nov 7, 2007)

It seems to me if the pump will raise the plow the pump should be ok. If it leaks down i think it has to be the valve leaking. If it is slow to rise and and leaks down it could be a combination of weak pump, too big of a pulley,AND A LEAKING VALVE. I have looked everywhere and yet to find any info as to what can be rebuilt or adjusted on the valve body. I put new o rings and no luck. I do not want to replace the pump and the valve body, the truck is not worth it. Has anyone done anything to the valve body other than adjust the cables so plungers sit in the detent after lifting plow and replace the o rings? There must be someone who has solved this problem somewhere. If I take mine apart again, I will take pictures and post what I find.


----------



## bran1har (Nov 23, 2014)

I really think you should adjust the cable. My speedcast was doing the same thing and adjusting the cable fixed it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i think that in the 5 and a half years since this was posted that he either got it fixed, or got rid of it. 

but who knows, he still may be messing around with it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

linckeil;1989575 said:


> i think that in the 5 and a half years since this was posted that he either got it fixed, or got rid of it.
> 
> but who knows, he still may be messing around with it.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

His mechanics charge by the hour


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Randall Ave;1989672 said:


> His mechanics charge by the hour


he does not need to work any more


----------

